
Ask HN: Do you ever wake up with problems solved or software designed? - andrewstuart
If I&#x27;ve been working intensively on some software design or problem I often wake up with a brand new solution there in my head.<p>Does this happen to you?  I guess the subconscious continues working on it even after you&#x27;ve gone to sleep and it puts the answer in some sort of &quot;outbox&quot; ready for when you wake up.
======
LarryMade2
Usually if I have a problem I can have some nightmare of going through the
same futile steps of solving the problem. Next day, I'm pretty much ready to
try some different approach.

Before I sleep I pull out a notebook and scribble down ideas of what things to
do and such - there I might come up with an idea to use later on. Usually some
problem and possible solutions. Sometime at that phase I think of some novel
approach to solve some other problem.

I find a lot of the aha moments in my dream only sound great while in the
dream. Mainly scientifically impossible in real life...

------
Gibbon1
Oh that never happens to me, spend the afternoon and into the evening chasing
down a bug only to give up and go home. Then fix it in 30 seconds the next
morning. Nope never, not once.

My GF that does 3D animation also reports never having this problem either.

------
chrisbennet
It happens often enough, that I sometimes stop banging my head on a problem
and wait until the next day in case my brain figures it out while I'm
sleeping. When it works, I wake up with the solution

------
11thEarlOfMar
Not on waking up. In the shower. It's the caffeine.

